#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What are the financial crises we will face after this COVID-19?

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 outbreak has had a huge impact on the global economy and the economy of every individual in the world. So, I would like to know what are the financial crises we will face after this COVID-19?

----------

